# Imprim. Lexmark : des impressions, des pilotes et des maux !...



## Macludo (18 Janvier 2004)

Existe-il pour Panther? Impossible d'en trouver un!


----------



## FANREM (18 Janvier 2004)

Va sur le  Site Internet et tu te rendras compte qu'elle n'est pas compatible Mac
Il y a peut etre Gimprint qui pourrait resoudre ton probleme, mais je ne peux l'affirmer


----------



## Tichka (6 Mai 2004)

sous Panther mis à jour avec un imac DV400. Je n'arrive plus à imprimer avec une Lexmark Z22 à chaque fois il m'affiche vous devez aligner les cartouches  chose que je fais à chaque aaparition de ce message mais toujours pas d'impression. Ce problème coincide avec le remplissage de mon ancienne cartouche avec une encre générique et également la dernière mise à jour de Panther. du coup, je ne sais plus quelle serait l'origine de ce problème et surtout comment y remédier ? Merci de m'aider


----------



## Niconemo (6 Mai 2004)

Tichka a dit:
			
		

> Ce problème coincide avec le remplissage de mon ancienne cartouche avec une encre générique et également la dernière mise à jour de Panther. du coup, je ne sais plus quelle serait l'origine de ce problème et surtout comment y remédier ? Merci de m'aider



Bah vu que ce message vient forcément de l'imprimante, via son pilote, je pencherai plutôt pour un problème avec cette nouvelle encre...


----------



## rezba (6 Mai 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Bah vu que ce message vient forcément de l'imprimante, via son pilote, je pencherai plutôt pour un problème avec cette nouvelle encre...



Oui, c'est net. Je déplace ton sujet dans le forum "Périphériques".


----------



## tib51 (8 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,
J'ai une imprimante scanner lexmark X 73 et elle n'est apparement pas reconnue par l'airport extreme. Je comptait acheter une airport express d'ici très bientôt mais ca m'a un peu refroidi....
C'est vraiment dommage car les drivers pour panther fonctionnent bien.
Je voulais donc savoir si il n'y avait pas de solutions, bidouilles, ou je ne sais quoi, car quand on voit la petite taille de la liste de compatibilité par rapport à la liste d'imprimante existante, je me dis que je ne dois pas etre le seul dans ce cas....
Et puis autre chose.... Pourquoi quand je tape du texte sur les forums macgénération, l'affichage n'est pas instantané, il y a un petit temps de latence entre le moment ou je tape la touche et le moment ou la lettre s'affiche.... (bon d'accord ca n'a rien à voir mais je viens juste de m'en rendre compte et ca fait bizarre.....
Merci d'avance.


----------



## esteou (6 Juillet 2004)

Une âme charitable pourrait-elle me dire où trrouver un driver pour m'imprimante lexmark x1150 pour OS 9 ?

Pas de problémes pour trouver un driver en 9.2.2 mais nib pour 9 ?

Merci à l'âme


----------



## Forenheit (17 Juillet 2004)

ICI 

Cà marche pour Mac Os 9.


----------



## overmac (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
je possède une imprimante Lexmark X1150 depuis plus de 6 mois et j'en suis très content, mais depuis 2 semaines, elle refuse d'imprimer. Elle scanne toujours aussi bien mais lorsque je lance une impression, le logiciel X1100 Series livré avec me dit que *Arrêt des tâches*. 
Je suis aler sur le site du fabricants pour télécharger la dernière version du pilote mais rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider car là je ne vois pas du tout de quoi il peut s'agir ?


----------



## thierrytg (27 Août 2004)

J'ai le même problème avec une LexmarK Z25, il me semble que c'est depuis la mise à jour en OS 10.3.5.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

bonjour

mon imprimante est une simple lexmark p707 , j'ai un imac g4 et os x panther

 voila je n'arrive pas a faire comme sur le imac dv:

- imprimer ce que je selectionne
- reduire ou augmenter la taille de la page a imprimer
- sur une page internet pas moyen d'imprimer que l'image
- impossible a ne pas faire figurer une page internet sans voir l'adresse en bas de la page


merci infiniment de  votre aide


----------



## golf (10 Septembre 2004)

Ton iMac DV était sous quel os ?

C'est un pb de pilote, il faut interroger Lexmark !...
As tu vérifié ta version de pilote chez Lexmark ici...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

sous imac dv j'avais os 9,2.......pour le g4 j'ai rien fait , l'imprimante c'est installé tt seule


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> l'imprimante c'est installé tt seule



Ne serait-ce pas l'origine du problème ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,

j'ai cherché lexmark dans mon hd et j'ai tt viré , puis j'ai cliké sur le lien de golf donc j'ai reinstallé mais voila maintenaint mon imprimante ne veut plus imprimer , il me dit que je dois installer le "centre d'impression"

j'ai remis donc mon cd , je lance le centre d'impression mais voila  autres bizarreries:
voila c que on me dit :

-mes cartouche ne sont pas bien installé !!!! pourtant la page de alignement cartouche s'imprime bien

- je passe a la phase souvante, mes cartouches ne sont pas accepté vu que j'ai mis que du noir !!!
pourtant la page imprimé alignement est en bleu !!!!

- je clique sur continuer et la : VOUS AVEZ quitté le centre d'impression, veuillez recommencer !!!!
j'ai rien quitté du tout , j'ai juste cliqué suivant !!!

help help  !!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> il me dit que je dois installer le "centre d'impression"
> 
> j'ai remis donc mon cd , je lance le centre d'impression



Tu as donc bien tout réinstallé après avoir viré tout ce qui avait trait à lexmark, n'est-ce pas ? (avec  branchage d'imprimante au bon moment+reboot desfois que)




			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - je passe a la phase souvante, mes cartouches ne sont pas accepté vu que j'ai mis que du noir !!!
> pourtant la page imprimé alignement est en bleu !!!!



Il n'y a que la cartouche de noir dans ton imprimante ? 
Quid des autres et de leur niveau ?



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - je clique sur continuer et la : VOUS AVEZ quitté le centre d'impression, veuillez recommencer !!!!
> j'ai rien quitté du tout , j'ai juste cliqué suivant !!!



As tu viré les prefs, juste comme çà ? 

Au cas où, si tu avais des nouvelles cartouches de rechange, ce pourrait etre interessant pour refaire une installation "propre".


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

j'ai tt viré mais pas debranché le cable , de tt façon a croire les minables explication papier (9 vignette ) il faut d'abor brancher et puis installer

j'ai bien evidentement une cartouche couleur et 1 photo , donc pas 2 noires comme me dit le message.....j"en ai pas d'autre , celles ci ont eté livré a l'achat (juin)

malgré la page test que me dit que mon imprim ne peut pas imprimer parce que pas parametré au centre d'impression , j'ai quand meme essayé d'imprimer cette page forum et la......sa marche !!!!

une fois de plus je ne comprend rien mais elle imprime , je lui laisse ses messages farfeleux !!


pour revenir au mode d'impression , avec le imac dv je faisais ma cuisine dans la "visualisation avant impression" , la je decidais ce que et comment je voulais imprimer, est que maintenaintje dois faire les manip dans l'aperçu pour imprimer ce que je veut ?
 j'ai essayé mais pas moyen d'imprim ce que j'ai selectionné ni de changer de taille de police


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2004)

As tu pris contact avec la hotline de Lexmark ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu pris contact avec la hotline de Lexmark ?



non, j'ai pas pensé a cette possibilité.....je vais voir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas sur de tout saisir, mais ce qui est sur c'est que si tu as une cartouche "photo" d'installée, celà explique pourquoi tu as les bandes bleus lors de l'impression de l'alignement des têtes 

Là je sèche un peu je dois dire.   
je suggère la hotline de lexmark, très compétente. D'autant que si ton imprimante est sous garantie (ce dont je doute), ils viennent la chercher directement chez toi par UPS et la remplace sous 72h.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, contacte les tout de meme, d'une part pour avoir une explication et une tentative de résolution de ton problème. 

A notrer que si problème technique inhérent à l'imprimante, Lexmark te proposera certainement un avoir (d'environ 30 à 40 euros selon modèle) pour l'achat d'une nouvelle Lexmark). Ca fait toujours plaisir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Septembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> As tu pris contact avec la hotline de Lexmark ?



Un meilleur ppm que moi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2004)

voila je les ai contacté
un specialiste mac me rappelle demain...........merci a vous tous


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

voilà , je viens de quitter le spécialiste lexmark......

ce monsieur très gentil m'a dit que mon imprimante est bien installé avec le bon pilote
et il me renvoie a la sav d'apple pour savoir quel logiciel utiliser pour  modifier une page avant l'impression   

pffff ....donc , a chaque fois que je veut imprimer une image ou une partie d'une page internet je dois ouvrir d'autre applic  (capture, work ou autre) ....sa va être très pratique !!!!! :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

Quand tu envoies une impression, dans la fenêtre qui arrive, en 3è ligne tu as un menu déroulant ; vas à "page de garde" et veille à ce "qu'aucun" soit sélectionné !...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

j'ai pas page de garde !!! :sleep:  :sleep: 


voila le resumé


Options de couleur
     Couleurs du document:   Couleurs naturelles
Mise en page avanc?©e
     Commencer par la derni?®re page:   Non
     Inversion:   Non
Qualit?©/Papiers
     Qualit?©:   Normale
     Type de papier:   Automatique
Copies et pages
     Copies :   1, tri?©es
     Plage :   Toutes
Disposition
     Sens de la disposition :   Gauche-droite-haut-bas
     Page(s) par feuille :   1
     Impression recto verso:   Non
Options de sortie
     Imprimer sur :   Imprimante
Programmateur
     Imprimer le document:   Maintenant
Gestion du papier
     Imprimer:   Toutes les pages
ColorSync
     Conversion des couleurs:   Standard
     Profile:   Lexmark Z700 Series
     Filtre Quartz:   Aucun


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

C'est que cette fonction n'est pas implémenté dans le pilote Lexmark !



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> ...quel logiciel utiliser pour  modifier une page avant l'impression...


Tu peux expliciter ?
Maintenant que cela imprime, je suis perdu dans ce que tu veux faire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

moi je répète comme une dinde ce que le monsieur lexmark m'a dit:

"contactez le sav apple et demandez leur quel logiciel il faut utiliser pour la mise en page, nos produits ne font que imprimer , ils ne gèrent pas autre chose "...........


tt a l'heure j'ai imprimé le code du jeux nemo , j'ai donc utilisé work , sinon j'aurais eu 3 pages imprimé inutilment

je souhaite donc :

- imprimer ce que je selectionne
- reduire ou augmenter la taille de la page a imprimer
- sur une page internet imprimer que l'image
-  ne pas faire figurer sur une page internet  l'adresse en bas de la page

tt cela etait possible sous os 9


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

Peux tu mettre ici une copie écran de ta fenêtre d'impression !


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> - reduire ou augmenter la taille de la page a imprimer


Là, tu l'as !!!!
Menu Fichier / Format d'impression / Echelle



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> - imprimer ce que je selectionne
> - sur une page internet imprimer que l'image
> - ne pas faire figurer sur une page internet  l'adresse en bas de la page


Mais c'est pas le pilote de l'imprimante qui gère çà, ce sont les logiciels eux même !!!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

c'est cela que tu demande?


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

Bien, mais c'est illisible 

Tiens, profites en pour faire connaissance avec Imagewell pour retoucher/agrandir cette image


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

plus grande on va m'assassiner


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> plus grande on va m'assassiner


Bah, celui qui assassine dans ce forum, c'est moi 

Bon, ben, t'es trop pressé mon jeune Padawan, je te demandais de faire çà :


----------



## golf (15 Septembre 2004)

1/ Je t'ai donné quelques piste là :


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> robertav a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2/ As tu exploré toutes les options du pilote ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2004)

monsieur l'assassin ,

 pour le moment tu assassine les quelques neurones encore vivantes qui me restent !!!!

pour la taille j'ai compris , pour le reste.....j'ai tt essayé juré craché!!


ce matin on m'a donné le super logiciel smallimage , la maintenaint tu me donne imahewel mais par contre celui la je ne le cerne pas.......demain je verrai........


MERCI


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

pour imagewell je crois que j'ai compris comme il marche mais je demanderais plus de détail où il faut 


pour revenir a ma "super" imprimante , voila, ce matin je l'ai rebranché sous le imc dv os 9, 
la mise en page je la fais dans "previsualisation avant impression" , sur os x cela s'appelle "aperçu"


est que c'est donc dans aperçu que je peux faire ma cuisine?
si c'est le cas je vais m'arracher les quelques tif qui me restent , j'ai (je crois) tt essayé mais rien a faire !!!!


----------



## golf (16 Septembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour revenir a ma "super" imprimante , voila, ce matin je l'ai rebranché sous le imc dv os 9,
> la mise en page je la fais dans "previsualisation avant impression" , sur os x cela s'appelle "aperçu"
> 
> est que c'est donc dans aperçu que je peux faire ma cuisine?


Je n'ai pas ton imprimante !
Je ne peux guère aller plus loin !...
Connaissant Lexmark, je doute qu'ils aient mis de côté des fonction ! Os 9 et Os X ne fonctionnent pas du tout de la même façon et chaque constructeur a implémenté différemment certaines fonction soit en utilisant les attribus d'unix et de Quartz soit à sa sauce, ce qui donne des résultats différents


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

merci golf 

me voila reduite a des copié collé


----------



## dolphin's (19 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

 J'ai un petit pb pour utiliser une imprimante lexmark E323 sous panther quand je suis sur mon portable (syst 10.3.5). Par contre, sur un eMac (syst 10.1.5), aucun soucis à déplorer. Quelqu'un a t il une solution à ce pb ?
 Merci d'avance


----------



## ricky8 (19 Septembre 2004)

dolphin's a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit pb pour utiliser une imprimante lexmark E323 sous panther quand je suis sur mon portable (syst 10.3.5). Par contre, sur un eMac (syst 10.1.5), aucun soucis à déplorer. Quelqu'un a t il une solution à ce pb ?
> Merci d'avance



Tu dois  trouver une solution ici... 


[Telechargement mise à jour de ton pilote imprimante Lexmark E323  1.0.3 du 24/06/2003]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Septembre 2004)

dolphin's a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit pb pour utiliser une imprimante lexmark E323 sous panther quand je suis sur mon portable (syst 10.3.5)



Quel genre de problème ?


----------



## JohnVonk (1 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Lexmark imprimante, parce que mon Epson Stylus Color 680 ne marchait plus depuis j'utilise Panther 10.3.5...

Maintenant j'ai le même problème avec le Lexmark... 
J'ai téléchargé le driver pour Z515 sur la site < http://support.lexmark.com/cgi-perl...downloads.lexmark.com/cgi-perl/downloads.cgi& > 

Mais... avec l'imprimante connecté, tout de suite Kernel Panic. 
Je déconnecte l'imprimante, je tire et remet la prise de 220 Volt de Mac et je remets le Mac en route : plus de Kernel Panic... 
Quand je reconnecte l'imprimante : Kernel Panic. Etc etc etc. 

Problème : je ne peux pas utiliser Print Center Repair <http://www.fixamac.net/software/pcr/> . 
La site dit : < Note: Print Center Repair will not function correctly in Mac OS X 10.3.x "Panther" >

Problème : la site <http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX> montre une liste de logiciels/drivers mais... Lexmark Z 515 n'est pas là...

Est-ce un problème de Panther 10.3.5 ??? 
Qui a des expériences pareils ???
Que faire ?
Merci pour une réponse !

John Vonk


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2004)

Quelle version de pilote est ce ?
Il semble que la dernière, qui inclu Panther, est la 1.0.3, ref de téléchargement : cjmx510l1.hqx
Comme il semble qu'elle soit sous garantie, le mieux est de les contacter, c'est par ici...


----------



## JohnVonk (2 Octobre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quelle version de pilote est ce ?


Il semble que la dernière, qui inclu Panther, est la 1.0.3, ref de téléchargement : cjmx510l1.hqx



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Comme il semble qu'elle soit sous garantie, le mieux est de les contacter, c'est par ici...



Merci pour votre réaction !

" cjmx510l1.hqx " ou je trouve ça ?

Je viens d'envoyer un eMail (avec la description de la problème) à Lexmark.
Merci pour votre aide.

Maintenant j'attend la réponse de Lexmark.

Merci encore!

John

Utilisez les fonctions de réponse des forums : fonction "Citer"...
ou de citation [et de de mise en page] des forums : la barre d'icône au dessus de la fenêtre de réponse


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

JohnVonk a dit:
			
		

> " cjmx510l1.hqx " ou je trouve ça ?


Ici... 
Attention le site Lexmark ne fonctionne pas correctement avec Safari


----------



## JohnVonk (16 Octobre 2004)

Mes excuses pour être tard avec ma réaction. Mais... 
J'ai envoyé le suivant message à la site de Lexmark : 

< Depuis 10 jours mon Lexmark imprimante est au SAV de LeClerc à Montbéliard pour essayer par le 'spécialiste' de Mac chez eux. 
Ils sont dit qu'ils veulent vous contacter s'ils n'arrivent pas imprimer avec leur Mac. 

Avant l'achat de Lexmark, ils m'ont assuré que cet imprimante fonctionne avec la dernière OS 10 de Mac. 

Par ailleurs je trouve sur le CD ROM inclus dans le carton, PAS de traces d'un driver pour Mac. Tous pour PC... 
Et sur le carton c'est bien indiqué le logo MAC. 

Comment peut quelqu'un qui n'a pas (encore) accès à Internet (pour trouver et télécharger un driver) et qui achète ce Lexmark l'utiliser ? 
mmmmm... un peu bizarre ... >

Merci encore pour vos réactions. Maintenant j'attend la réponse du SAV de LeClerc...


----------



## esteou (18 Octobre 2004)

Alors que tout se passait bien, inopinément le message "une erreur n° 2" est intervenue au moment de copier un document.
J'ai désisntallé le logiciel, j'ai refait une installation propre : même défaut.

Que faire ?

Esteou


----------



## elaire (15 Novembre 2004)

Voila mon prob : je télécharge les dernier driver pour mon imprimante multifonction, je suis l'installe et la il me dit que le centre d'impression doit s'ouvrir et là, j'attends.... 

et rien. 

Alors j'installe manuellement et alors mon scanner ne fonctionne pas, 

Que faire ? 

D'avance merci


----------



## Tichka (1 Décembre 2004)

j'ai une lexmar Z23 et je vien de remplir la cartouche avec de l'encre noire  de recharge. L'opération s'est bien effectuée et j'ai imrimé des documents sans problème. Mais voilà que je ne peux plus imprimer et j'ai un message me signalant que je venais de remplacer la cartouche et que je devais procéder à l'alignement des têtes de lecture. Je procède donc à l'alignement une page s'imprime sans problème (noir et bleu) mais le même message s'affiche lorsque je relance l'impression. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ? J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec une autre cartouche et mon problème s'est réglé en installant une nouvelle cartouche Lexmark.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'impression fonctionne lorsque je charge ma cartouche et devient impossible au bout de quelques jours d'utilisation.
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Tichka (28 Décembre 2004)

j'ai rempli une cartouche de mon imprimente Lexmar Z32 mais elle continue à me signaler comme quoi elle est vide et lorsque j'imprime j'obtint une page blanche. Comment résoudre ce problème sans être obligé d'acheter une nouvelle cartouche ?
meric pour votre aide


----------



## asmakou (28 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour
J'ai un Imac G5 20", j'ai installé l'imprimante (Lexmark1150 (scanner+imprimante jet d'encer) + HP Laser jet 5L + HP Deskjet 5740))
Les trois imprimantes c'est pour trois postes.
Les deux HP marchent sans probleme.
La Lexmark par contre - tout de suite après l'installation elle est reconnue.
Je change de session et hop - l'imprimante n'est plus connectée.
Je reviens sur la session précédente - idem elle n'est plus reconnue.
Avez vous vous une réponse a cette bizzarerie.
Je re-instal l'imprimante - elle remarche ainsi que le scanner et tout.
Des que j'essaye la relancer pour une autre tache ou a partir d'autre session - plus rien
Message - "communication impossible avec scanner"
Grrr
Merci et Bonnes Fetes de Fin d'Année


----------



## golf (30 Décembre 2004)

Tichka a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rempli une cartouche de mon imprimente Lexmar Z32 mais elle continue à me signaler comme quoi elle est vide et lorsque j'imprime j'obtint une page blanche. Comment résoudre ce problème sans être obligé d'acheter une nouvelle cartouche ?
> meric pour votre aide


 Astuce et abus des constructeurs qui lie leurs cartouches et leurs matos par une puce sur les cartouches pour qu'elles soient reconnues et qui calcule (assez arbitrairement d'ailleurs) la durée de vie du contenue 
 Rien à faire sinon acheter leur cartouches ou te passer de l'info !


----------



## Tichka (8 Janvier 2005)

A chaque fois que je veux lancer une impression je suis obligé d'étteindre mon imprimente et de la rallumer pourqu'elle accepte d'imprimer. il s'agit d'une Lexmark Z22. Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication
merci


----------



## poissonfree (8 Janvier 2005)

Tu as essayé une autre imprimante (autre que lexmark!) ou testé ta lexmark sur un autre ordi (mac ou pc) ?


----------



## Tichka (9 Janvier 2005)

comme j'avais desproblèmes avec mon imprimante Lexmar Z22, j'ai tout viré et téléchargé sur le site lexmark le pilote mais pas moyen de procéder à l'installation puisque à chaque fois le message "l'application a quitté inopinément..."s'affiche. Je suis sous Panther avec la dérnière mise à jour et un Dv 400 (320Mo de RAM)
merci de m'aider


----------



## Benj (30 Janvier 2005)

Dites c'est bizarre je comprends pas : dans la fenêtre du pilote de mon imprimante Lexmark Z52, l'icone utilitaire apparait en grisé, impossible d'imprimer une page d'essai, nettoyer les buses etc.

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version du pilote sur le site de Lexmark, mais il n'est indiqué que pour OS 10.2, et je suis en 10.3.7. Est-ce que ça peut être pour ça que je n'ai pas accès aux utilitaires, dont j'aurais pourtant bien besoin?


PS : et de même, l'aide Lexmark Z52 n'est pas disponible... serait-ce que j'ai loupé l'installation d'un bout de truc?


----------



## Benj (31 Janvier 2005)

Allez, pour le centième...

Bon alors ya pas de réponses ni de solutions à tout ces maux si je comprend bien...

Comment je fais pour nettoyer mes buses moi alors (ça imprime vraiment crado), je rachète une imprimante?

On pourrait pas forwarder l'ensemble de nos plaintes au SAV de Lexmark?

Ou les inviter gentiment à participer à ce forum?

Ou simplement les pendre haut et court sans autre forme de procès?


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Benj a dit:
			
		

> Comment je fais pour nettoyer mes buses moi alors (ça imprime vraiment crado), je rachète une imprimante?
> 
> On pourrait pas forwarder l'ensemble de nos plaintes au SAV de Lexmark?
> 
> ...


Et toi, les as tu contactés ?


----------



## Benj (31 Janvier 2005)

Beuh... non, mais c'est un peu la solution du désespoir!
Quand tu vois le pourcentage dérisoire de fois où on obtient une réponse valable sur les hotlines...

Le lien que tu m'as mis marche pas... c'est pour engueuler Lexmark en ligne?

Je vais essayer quand même, mais j'ai bien peur que ça ne produise pas plus d'effet que d'uriner dans un violoncelle...


----------



## beyond (2 Février 2005)

perieuse entreprise que d'uriner dans un violoncelle, pas sur que ca donne grand chose...
non aller je plaisante.
pour ce qui est des utlitaires grises, j'ai moi meme galere un moment (post dans des forums etc...)sans la moindre reponse valable jusqu'au jour ou, de moi meme, j'ai juste rajouter l'imprimante dans la liste (dans configurer le imprimantes je crois), enfin je sais que quelque part, on peut rajouter des imprimantes, ce que j'ai donc fait, et boum, en selectionnant la nouvelle, que ne vois-je donc pas apparaitre distinctement (et plus grise du tout) les utlitaires!
je ne dis pas que ca marche a tous les coups, mais si ca peut aider...
une autre petite idee toute bete que je propose a qui voudra bien l'entendre:
(que personne ne prenne ca mal, c'est juste un truc qui m'a bien servi)
dans le cas ou ce n'est pas deja trop tard, ne vous precipitez pas a virer tout ce qui se rapporte a l'imprimante a la corbeille.
deux raisons a ca:
ce genre de perif est souvent concu d'abord pour pc (puis pour mac) ce qui veut dire que l'on trouve souvent des desinstalleurs.
or comme beaucoup le savent, chez nos voisins les petites saletes indispensables au bon focntionnement ont souvent tendance a s'installer un peu partout, alors, helas, si vous virez tout (enfin, vous pensez que c'est tout) vous risquez de rater une petite salete qui n'a pas fini de vous embeter.
secondaux, lors de la premiere install, il se peut qu'une petite salete n'est pas ete correctement installee, une seconde install (avec la petite salete mal foutue) a des chances soit de l'ecraser par sa jumelle (mieux foutue) soit de la remettre en place.
mais si la petite salete n'est plus la, vous risquez de reinstaller la meme (toujours aussi mal foutue)
ca peut meme etre pire.
soyons basic (surtout avec du matos concu pour pc avant tout.
bon courage a tous.


----------



## memelle (29 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,
je suis sur mac depuis 20 ans et sur osX depuis 3 mois.
Imac "boule" - OSX 10.3 - Imprimante laser Lexmark C750 sur hub ethernet.
Je suis graphiste et mes outils principaux sont XPress, Photoshop et Illustrator.
Premier problème d'impression :
Lorsque j'imprime à partir de XPress, aucun problème.
Lorsque j'imprime à partir d'un programme de la gamme Office, Word ou Excel ou bien d'Acrobat ou Adobe Reader, voici le problème :
la première impression se passe très bien, une ou plusieurs pages à la fois, mais lorsque je veux relancer une deuxième impression, l'application se ferme sans aucun message.
Avec ma vieille imprimante Stylus Epson 1520, ce n'est pas mieux, à partir de ces programmes, il ne sort que des pages blanches.
Deuxième problème d'impression :
A partir d'Adobe Acrobat ou Reader, je ne peux pas imprimer à 100%, si je retire l'option ajuster les grandes pages il m'imprime à la taille d'un timbre poste !
Même problème avec FileMaker sur lequel je fais ma facturation...
Quelqu'un connait-il ces problèmes et peut-il m'aider SVP ?
merci d'avance

Memelle


----------



## da capo (29 Avril 2005)

Cette imprimante (Lexmark) a-t-elle été reconnue directement par les pilotes de Panther ?
As-tu installé cette imprimante ?
As-tu cherché des pilotes récents chez le constructeur ?
LExmark conseille de vérifier les fichiers PPD. La procédure est sur leur site.


----------



## memelle (29 Avril 2005)

Oui, je l'ai installée sans problème et mon premier test avec XPress étant concluant, je n'ai pas eu l'impression d'avoir de souci, c'est un peu plus tard en essayant à partir d'autres programmes que les surprises ont commencé.
Je peux la réinstaller.

Un détail, tout ce que je lance en impression sous Classic fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## marian (15 Mai 2006)

ouh la !!!! toutes ces discussions m'inquiètent....on me propose de me refiler une lexmark z515 mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer (vu dans les infos système mais impossible de la trouver dans le lanceur)...pb de drivers ??? sur le site lexmark, il n'y en a pas pour ma version mac os 9.04, sur le cd d'instal non plus d'ailleurs...pourtant sur le carton d'emballage de l'imprimante, cet os est accepté...vous en pensez quoi ?????


----------

